# Unable to register TT mad son



## blackers (Nov 15, 2006)

Hi,

My 11 year old son is trying to register, we received the email below on on 20th May to which I responded via email mainly because although it says to fax or post there is no address or fax number quoted. 
I would be grateful for your assistance.

Regards 
James
(blackers)


----------



## KevtoTTy (Aug 24, 2004)

Your just too honest.............................. :wink:


----------



## Petesy (May 17, 2007)

nice signature pic there blackers...


----------



## kmpowell (May 6, 2002)

James

I have manually activated the account - he is now free to log in. 

Cheers
Kevin


----------



## blackers (Nov 15, 2006)

Hi Kevin,

Thank you for your prompt assistance, much appreciated.

He can get posting now!! Well at least when hes allowed to use the computer :wink:

Glad you like the signature pic Pete just something we picked up in the Alps :roll:

Kevin...yes it was very tempting to say he is 15, then he could play all those certificate 15 playstation games :wink:


----------



## KevtoTTy (Aug 24, 2004)

Petesy said:


> nice signature pic there blackers...


......................memories, memories........................... :roll:


----------



## brittan (May 18, 2007)

KevtoTTy said:


> Petesy said:
> 
> 
> > nice signature pic there blackers...
> ...


But good ones.


----------

